# Problem mailserver.



## congavangkiev (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi,

I have one mailserver (postfix, webmail). I have two internet connections:

ISP 1 (master) IP: A.B.C.D
ISP 2 (slave) IP: E.F.G.H

I use load balancing on ISP1 and ISP2. And my server has IP A.B.C.D on the internet.

DNS: I configured MX for IP ISP1 (A.B.C.D). But when ISP 1 dies, my server has IP E.F.G.H on the internet. And any mail can't send to my server. 
How to fix the problem? 

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2012)

You can use multiple MX records, each with it's own 'weight'.


----------



## frijsdijk (Feb 6, 2012)

Or something with DynDNS


----------

